# Superior System For Theming Armies?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Would you say that Warhammer is superior to 40k for themeing your army considering it has more units and more wargear items?

My answer would be yes as purely for the above reasons but what about yourself?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That really depends upon the theme, I suppose. Sure, most armies have theme's that naturally go with their flow, but when going for a more unusual theme, you may have more trouble.

Keep in mind that 40K units are generally more flexible than WHFB units, and this makes them easier to theme.

How do you make a fast VC army without repetitive use of the same few units? Just about any 40K army can be built upon speed.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

not really sure you could do a handgunner gun line army for empire but you coulfd easily do a gun line with guard. Ill have to think on this some more


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> not really sure you could do a handgunner gun line army for empire but you coulfd easily do a gun line with guard. Ill have to think on this some more


An empire gunline is basically ALL the empire armies you see.

Much as i prefer fantasy to 40k jac, i think 40k is easier to theme with, including colour schemes etc.

However, tactically, themed warhammer armies can be more effective than their 40k counterparts, and you can do well with lots of varient lists. Ie, wood elf forest spirits only, dwarf h2h infantry only. The possibilities are endless if you are willing to limit your own choices.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Pandawithissues... said:


> An empire gunline is basically ALL the empire armies you see.


not my army i prefer a balance only have 20 handgunners


----------

